

Mac OS 9 on Unsupported Hardware - simonster
https://www.thinkclassic.org/viewtopic.php?id=46

======
publicfig
Cached link:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https:/...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:https://www.thinkclassic.org/viewtopic.php?id=46)

------
achalkley
Forums can't sale :/

